# Looking for Commercial Kitchen to rent



## angela howarfd (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello, my name is Angela. I'm looking forward to finding a commercial kitchen in the Tampa, and Brandon area for rent. I have started the process of obtaining my catering business (Doin' the Bay Entertainment & Events) insurance, and need to be license; in order to start promoting my business for a venue(s). If anyone have any suggestions that will be of help to a new business owner. I really appreciate your suggestions.

Thanks,

Angela Howard


----------

